# have a question for a buddy about the 10 bolt rear



## 1bad67gto (Jan 14, 2011)

my friend has a 67 that he has been restoring for almost two years and is almost done but forgot the rear brake line layout (around the axle) and asked me to find a pic (he has no computer). i looked and had no luck. can anyone help with a good rear end pick that shows the rear brake line layout. thanks for any help. i think your all lucky for having a goat and maybe one day i will try one when im done with my stangs but the $$$ is to much for me now. lol


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have a photo I can post, and I haven't had luck posting the photos I have, but it's pretty simple: there are metal tabs on the axle tubes that hold the brake line to the tube, along the top. They meet at the junction block of the rear brake hose, which has a tab that bolts to the 12 oclock cover bolt, where the cover is cut out to let the tab bend over. Someone with a brain will be able to post a photo, I'm sure.........


----------



## 1bad67gto (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the help, i will keep waiting for a pic but will pass your info on to him


----------



## 1bad67gto (Jan 14, 2011)

talked to guy and he got a pic of a lemans rear and is good to go now. thanks again for the help


----------

